

Sony to stop making floppy disks - whyleyc
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8643844.stm

======
jamesbritt
First they came for my cassette loader ...

About a month ago I had some PC trouble and needed to make a Trinity recovery
disk. Needed a writable CD. Used to have them all over the house. I go a look
and ... nothing but writable DVDs. Finally found how to write a CD image to a
DVD and make it bootable.

But I wonder when DVDs will become the new floppy.

What do people use for archiving stuff?

Has anyone thought about migrating their older archives to some newer media?

